# Bennet Trim Tab issue



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Try pressing hard down and then switch to up. Mine stick sometimes typically just have to go back and forth and they will start moving. not sure why they do it that's just what my solution has been to a similar issue


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

Are these hydraulic tabs?


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks like Bolt Electric System? If so have you tried hot wire directly to each tab to ensure that they are working? That is where I would start and probably where they will make you start if you call.


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah I went thru the gambit as well with hydraulic system, and just emailed them and they sent me a full detailed list of how to hot wire each way to figure out what was wrong, I’m sure it’s similar for both systems, in the end my harness just had a intermittently bad wire that turned completely bad, but took like a year to trace that down as it worked sometimes!


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Bryson Turner said:


> Try pressing hard down and then switch to up. Mine stick sometimes typically just have to go back and forth and they will start moving. not sure why they do it that's just what my solution has been to a similar issue





Poontangler said:


> Are these hydraulic tabs?


No they are BOLT electronic tabs.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Working on hot wiring now. Harness is tight to get at. I'll follow up once I know what the issue is.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

billkatzenberger said:


> Working on hot wiring now. Harness is tight to get at. I'll follow up once I know what the issue is.


I recently had a similar issue on my BOLTS where due to a voltage drop (poor connection) in the console they were not able to move the actual tabs.

Whatever the issue ends up being reach out to Bennett for resolution as their customer service has been great anytime I have needed something.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

BrownDog said:


> I recently had a similar issue on my BOLTS where due to a voltage drop (poor connection) in the console they were not able to move the actual tabs.
> 
> Whatever the issue ends up being reach out to Bennett for resolution as their customer service has been great anytime I have needed something.


What was your solution to the poor connection? 

Ok so I HOT WIRED both tabs and the actuators work perfect (up and down). Looks like the port side wasn't getting the full 12 amps at the start. It would start around 6 or 7 amps and climb to 12 amps after a few seconds but that wasn't enough to engage the tab on the port side. Once reconnecting the starboard side the helm control was able to power the tab. Just waiting to hear back from Bennett on the next step now.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

billkatzenberger said:


> What was your solution to the poor connection?


The nice thing about the bolts is you can jump them like that and see where the problem lies pretty quick.

Chase the wires back to the battery and clean/tighten everything. Not just the tabs to the fuse panel but the wires from the fuse to the battery as well.

my issue was between the fuse panel and battery. I was getting the power to run everything but the tabs themselves.


----------

